# Fun in the water



## NuashGSPs (Jun 1, 2011)

This is Buzz he is 16 months old


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I can't see the pic


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Me neither - but if it's a GSP I wanna see it for sure!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

No photo is loading too here in my end...


----------

